# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Molim vas,dajte vode svojem djetetu...

## bebibranka

Apel za one mame koje ISKLJUČIVO doje.Nemojte se držati novih "otkrića" svjetskih "stručnjaka".Svako desetljeće izađu s novim otkrićem koje potpuno Ne znam za vas,ali ja sam probala svoje mlijeko i imalo je slankast okus,a danas sam čula (to nije jedini primjer) da je jedna takva mama odlučila svoje dijete imati samo dojiti (i to po tim vručinama!)  i zato joj je mama ,dok je ona bila odsutna, dala malo vode djetetu koje je (nemogu ni opisati kako )popilo tu vodu.Milslim ,ne kužim...dajete cijepiti svju djecu iako ste svjesne mogućih posljedica ,ali ne dajete vodu.Pa koliko može malo vode štetiti.VODE!!!Koliko samo ljusko tijelo ima vode...Stvarno smatram da samo mlijeko nije dovoljno,a voda ne može naštetiti,može samo pomoći pogotovo po tako vrućem ljetu.

----------


## violet

I MM je meni predlozio istu stvar...

----------


## ms. ivy

prvo mlijeko je ljeti jako vodeno i bebe traže češće i kraće podoje da utaže žeđ. i mama može primijetiti da pije puno više vode da se produkcija mlijeka uskladi s bebinim potrebama. važno je dojiti na zahtjev i pratiti mokre pelene i opće stanje djeteta, ako je sve uobičajeno ne vidim potrebe za uvođenjem bilo kakvih promjena.

ovo govorim iz vlastitog prošlogodišnjeg iskustva.

a onaj tko bi u mojem odsustvu i bez mojeg znanja andrejčeku davao bilo kakvu hranu ili piće, gadno bi se proveo.

dalje, na taj način se može poremetiti produkcija mlijeka koja se temelji na principu ponude i potražnje.

i naravno, bebe starije od 6 mjeseci koje su započele s dohranom trebaju dodatnu tekućinu (u mjeri koju si same odrede).

----------


## ~lex~

> prvo mlijeko je ljeti jako vodeno i bebe traže češće i kraće podoje da utaže žeđ. i mama može primijetiti da pije puno više vode da se produkcija mlijeka uskladi s bebinim potrebama. važno je dojiti na zahtjev i pratiti mokre pelene i opće stanje djeteta, ako je sve uobičajeno ne vidim potrebe za uvođenjem bilo kakvih promjena.
> 
> ovo govorim iz vlastitog prošlogodišnjeg iskustva.
> 
> a onaj tko bi u mojem odsustvu i bez mojeg znanja andrejčeku davao bilo kakvu hranu ili piće, gadno bi se proveo.
> 
> dalje, na taj način se može poremetiti produkcija mlijeka koja se temelji na principu ponude i potražnje.
> 
> i naravno, bebe starije od 6 mjeseci koje su započele s dohranom trebaju dodatnu tekućinu (u mjeri koju si same odrede).


Potpisujem.

Još dodajem - obojica mojih dečkiju su bili isključivo na cici,a ljetne su bebe. Danas, naravno, piju vodu, ali prošle godine im doista nije bila potrebna.

Link na sličan problem i sličnu preporuku - Jozo, daj vode - by Knath.

----------


## korason

> a onaj tko bi u mojem odsustvu i bez mojeg znanja andrejčeku davao bilo kakvu hranu ili piće, gadno bi se proveo.
> 
> dalje, na taj način se može poremetiti produkcija mlijeka koja se temelji na principu ponude i potražnje.
> 
> i naravno, bebe starije od 6 mjeseci koje su započele s dohranom trebaju dodatnu tekućinu (u mjeri koju si same odrede).


ivy, slazem se 100%
pa i ja, kad sam zedna, ponekad popijem casu hladnog mlijeka a ne casu voda, i koja razlika? tekucina ko tekucina...! samo ti beba manje cica jer napuni busu vodom pa ne stane mlijeko!!!
jasno, kad pocne dohrana, davat i vodu, posebno sad kad je tako jako vruce, ali dokle god samo doji, mislim da ne treba!

----------

Ne pada mi na pamet davat vodu ako mu nije potrebna.

A da netko moj djetetu mimo mene da vode ili nešto što sam ja zabranila, ne bi ga više u životu vidio. To je krajnje nepoštivanje mene i mojih odluka.

End of story što se mene tiče.

----------


## ms. ivy

lexice, hvala za link - baš sam se slatko nasmijala!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## chani

mama nas je dojila i obavezno nam je davala barem po zlicicu/dvije vode nakon dojenja,uvijek je imala mlijeka,cak i previse
mislim da to moze ostati osobni izbor majke

----------


## kloklo

Bebibranka, tvoj apel ima smisla samo kod onih majki koje svoju djecu doduse doje, ali ne na zahtjev nego na sat, onda kad one misle da bi trebalo...

U tom slucaju, po meni, postoji mogucnost da dijete dehidrira ako je jako vruce...

Ali bebice dojene na zahtjev, onda kad one signaliziraju mami da im treba, za njih nema frke, ako udovoljimo instinktivnom trazenju njihovog malog tijela skratit cemo si puno muke i zabrinutosti oko puno stvari, pa i oko toga je li dijete popilo dosta tekucine   :Wink:

----------


## bebibranka

Pa nek i bude osobni izbor,ali ni jedno dijete nije ko mi i svako je različito.Meni recimo ništa ne može utažiti žeđ osim vode.
Zanima me kak malo dijete može pokazati da mu je voda potrebna ako to ne probate.Koliko košta probati, a da jedna kao vode može poremetiti čitav sistem dojenja...ma baš.Ako se ne varam,mlijeko je prvenstveno hrana.Ne kritiziram,ne provociram, samo smatram da bi baš i  mogle probati kako će beba reagirati.Ne kažem da je svima nedovoljno samo mlijeko nego kažem da sigurno ima beba kojima i vodica paše.Mislim,stvarno,koliko košta probati?Jena kap?
Osobno,  nikome ne vjerujem i kako su nekad hvalili adaptirano mlijeko, a sad ga kritiziraju,jednog dana bi mogli reći da su žene mučile djecu ne dajući im vode.Ja bi zastupala vaše stavove smao u slučaju da bi bila 100 % sigurna u to kod svakog djeteta.Nemojte biti toliko stroge,dovoljno je jedanput probati.Nikoga to neće oštetiti,a možda vašoj bebici i treba vode.Dok ne progovori nikad nećete stvarno znati dal mu treba.

----------


## Lutonjica

bebibranka, po tvojoj logici mogu bebi dati da proba i sok, i čaj, i vino, i heroin - jer što ja znam, možda se njoj to svidi, a ja joj glupača dajem samo svoje mlijeko.

----------


## cyber shot

Bebibranka, ja znam jednu ženu koja je dolazila kod naše patronažne i hvalila se kako njezino četveromjesečno dijete voli grah.  :shock: 
Oprosti, ali ja stvarno ne shvaćam što bi JEDNA KAP kako sama kažeš pomogla mom djetetu. Protiv dehidracije? Teško. Protiv odnosa ponude i potražnje? Svakako.
Moje dijete je isključivo dojeno prošlo ljeto i stvarno nikada nisam vidjela ni da je dehidriralo ni da mu nešto fali. Mamino mlijeko mu je bila najtraženija hrana i poslastica.
Neka svaka mama odluči što će i kako s svojom bebom, misliim da je tvoj apel nepotrebam. MOžda bi se bolje trebala okrenuti tome koliko žena daje uopće svojim bebicama sikit, a za vodu ćemo lako!!!

----------


## bebibranka

> bebibranka, po tvojoj logici mogu bebi dati da proba i sok, i čaj, i vino, i heroin - jer što ja znam, možda se njoj to svidi, a ja joj glupača dajem samo svoje mlijeko.


Mislim da sam barem 5 puta ponovila ,a to i svi znamo da voda nije štetna,dok ti nabrajaš sve suprotno.Da sam to (nabrojano) mislila ,to bi i napisala,molim te,nemoj izvrtati moje riječi i to nije napad na tvoju odluku,a koliko se sjećam nisam te nit nazvala glupačom.Nti bilo koga tu.Samo sam PREDLOŽILA da nikoga ne košta i nikome ne šteti - probati.

----------


## Lutonjica

voda nije štetna za organizam općenito, ali davanje svake tekućine može poremetiti produkciju mlijeka, a isto tako, kao i svaka druga tekućina, ispire "zaštitni" sloj koji mlijeko stvara u probavnom traktu.

majčino mlijeko podjednako služi kao hrana i kao tekućina, budući da se sastoji od nekoliko "vrsta" mlijeka - prvo je vodenasto i služi za utažavanje žeđi (zato bebe ljeti često sisaju obje dojke i to svaku vrlo kratko - jer žele samo to prvo mlijeko), a tek ono nakon njega je gušće i služi za hranjenje.

ako se bebu doji na zahtjev, onda joj je majčino mlijeko sasvim dovoljno. ja sam sigurna u to i u svoju odluku. moje dijete i dandanas kad je žedno, često traži cicu, a ne vodu ili sok.

----------


## kloklo

Gle, Bebibranka, pokusaj stvar sagledati sa cisto bioloske strane...
Majka priroda je jedna vrlo pametna i racionalna zenska ;O) koja se za svaku vrstu znala pobrinuti da ima dobro odabrane strategije prezivljavanja...

Ljudi su sisavci i kao mladuncad svih drugih sisavaca, u prvih x tjedana, mjeseci, ovisno vrsti se prehranjuje iskljucivo majcinim mlijekom koje je dizajnirano tako da zadovolji sve potrebe i za hranom i za tekucinom.

Zamisli male sisavce koji zive u pustinji, ako bi primjenili ovu logiku o vodi koja bi se trebala piti uz mlijeko, ti malisani ne bi imali sanse! Jer, otkud da im mala dlakava mati smisli vodu, a sigurno nema ni zlicice ni bocice da im je da ;o)

Razumijem da je tvoja namjera najbolja, ali mislim da potcjenjujes biologiju ljudske vrste i sposobnost majcinog tijela da se adekvatno pobrine za svoje dijete...

No hard feelings   :Love:

----------


## chani

> Pa nek i bude osobni izbor,ali ni jedno dijete nije ko mi i svako je različito.Meni recimo ništa ne može utažiti žeđ osim vode.


takoder, ne mogu se napiti od hladnog mlijeka od kojeg dobijem proljev te kiselinu u ustima

imate kakve linkove za ovo ispiranje crijeva od zastitnog sloja  mlijeka?

----------


## Lutonjica

> ne mogu se napiti od hladnog mlijeka od kojeg dobijem proljev te kiselinu u ustima


zato što se radi o kravljem mlijeku - koje je stvoreno za telad, a ne za ljude.
majčino mlijeko je nešto sasvim drugo.
i o ovome već ima rasprava na ovom forumu (dobrobiti nasuprot štetnosti kravljeg mlijeka), probajte naći.

----------


## litala

kao moderator na podforumu dojenja i kao polaznica rodine edukacije za pomoc pri dojenju samo cu dodati par stvari:

1. svaka cast curama koje su prekrasno odgovorile na pitanje treba li iskljucivo dojenom djetetu mladjem od sest mjeseci pored dojenja dodavati vode  :Smile: 

2. bebibranka - shvacam tvoj pogled na ovu "problematiku" (da je tako nazovem) i prihvacam da mozes imati svoje misljenje o tome. ono sto ti zamjeram je da nas optuzujes za strogost. ovo nije sekta, nit je skola jednoumlja. sve ove tvrdnje kontra tvog stava plod su ucenja i edukacije. ono sto mi tekstovima na Rodinom portalu i potpisanim odgovorima ovdje na Rodinom forumu radimo je - pruzanje podrske i pomoc pri iznalazenju rjesenja za probleme. ne tjeramo nikog da radi ono sto ne zeli i smatra nepozeljnim/stetnim/teskim/kakvimgod. sto ce, kako i kada svaka majka ponuditi svom djetetu - odluka je svake majke zasebno. mi samo zelimo da ona pri donosenju odluke ima sto je moguce vise potrebnih podataka. zivjelo znanje!  :Smile: 

3. ovo je sad *moj* osobni stav. rodila sam prije tri godine krajem osmog mjeseca. nisam apsolutno nista nudila do punih sest mjeseci i nekoliko dana. prvu godinu cijelu rijetko je pio ista osim mlijeka iz cice. nakon godine poceo je lagano piti i ostalo. sad, s tri godine, najradije tazi zedj - vodom. rodila sam opet - prije nesto manje od tri mjeseca, i vjeruj mi, da beba cijelo ovo ljeto nece okusit nista osim mog mlijeka. i vjeruj mi - ja znam da mu nista, apsolutno nista, osim tog mlijeka nece biti potrebno. dojim na zahtjev i mijenjam cicu onako kako mi on diktira. piski i kaki i napreduje - sasvim uredno  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

evo odličnog linka:
http://rehydrate.org/breastfeed/faq-...astfeeding.htm

----------


## kasiopeja

> imate kakve linkove za ovo ispiranje crijeva od zastitnog sloja  mlijeka?


Neznam za linkove al kako sam medicinske struke, moram naglasit da ne jednom i ne iz samo jedne knjižurine sam učila da je vodu štetno davati jer zapravo ispire zaštitini premaz koje stvara mlijeko na crijevima, a jedino majčino mlijeko sadrži tkz. bifidus faktor koji služi za obranu od naseljivanja  patogenih bakterija na crijevima.

----------


## kloklo

Kasiopeja, super, znaci mladje generacije medicinara imaju podlogu za biti prodojeci  :D 

Lutonjice, odlican je link :klanj, klanj:

----------


## chani

> chani prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imate kakve linkove za ovo ispiranje crijeva od zastitnog sloja  mlijeka?
> 
> 
> Neznam za linkove al kako sam medicinske struke, moram naglasit da ne jednom i ne iz samo jedne knjižurine sam učila da je vodu štetno davati jer zapravo ispire zaštitini premaz koje stvara mlijeko na crijevima, a jedino majčino mlijeko sadrži tkz. bifidus faktor koji služi za obranu od naseljivanja  patogenih bakterija na crijevima.


sta je s bebama na kravljem tj. adaptiranom mlijeku?
da li isto treba izbjegavati davanje vode do dohrane te da li adaptirano mlijeko sadrzi tzv. bifidus faktor,kulturu whatever...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Breastfeeding babies do not need extra water, though formula-fed babies often do. Your breastmilk contains enough water for your baby, even in hot, dry climates. *Formula contains higher concentrations of salts and minerals than breastmilk does, so that extra water is often necessary for the kidneys to excrete the extra salt. Also, because of less efficient metabolism, formula-fed infants lose more water*. In breastfed babies, not only is extra water unnecessary, giving bottles of water to quench baby's thirst may also lessen the desire to breastfeed. This will interfere with the balance between mother's milk supply and baby's demand. Bottles of water are also likely to cause nipple confusion. A baby who is too warm or thirsty, but not hungry, can satisfy his need for more water by feeding more frequently and just enough to get the watery foremilk, but not necessarily the creamier hindmilk. Breastfeeding babies are great self-thirst-quenchers.


za bifidus ne znam

----------


## Lutonjica

hm, ovo bi trebale biti tvari kojih ima u majčinom mlijeku, a NEMA u adaptiranom:



> Breast milk contains antibodies, immunoglobulins, white blood cells, lactoferrin, lysosomes, *bifidus factor* (helps friendly bacteria grow in the intestines to ensure acid environment), vitamin B12 binding protein, and many, many other substances.

----------


## Mima

Za bebe na adaptiranom mlijeku se u principu preporučuje uzimanje dodatne tekućine, premda, nama je naš doktor u bolnici rekao da ne dajemo dodatnu tekućinu Lei jer je ona bila jako mala i jela jako male količine, a i naša pedijatrica nam je uvijek savjetovala da je ne 'nalijevamo' čajem, upravo radi toga što se bebi želučić napuni pa onda neće mlijeko.

----------


## Natasa30

> Breastfeeding babies do not need extra water, though formula-fed babies often do. Your breastmilk contains enough water for your baby, even in hot, dry climates. *Formula contains higher concentrations of salts and minerals than breastmilk does, so that extra water is often necessary for the kidneys to excrete the extra salt. Also, because of less efficient metabolism, formula-fed infants lose more water*. In breastfed babies, not only is extra water unnecessary, giving bottles of water to quench baby's thirst may also lessen the desire to breastfeed. This will interfere with the balance between mother's milk supply and baby's demand. Bottles of water are also likely to cause nipple confusion. A baby who is too warm or thirsty, but not hungry, can satisfy his need for more water by feeding more frequently and just enough to get the watery foremilk, but not necessarily the creamier hindmilk. Breastfeeding babies are great self-thirst-quenchers.
> 			
> 		
> 
> za bifidus ne znam


Nema bifidus. Tj jedini proizvodjac koji ima trenutno s bifidusom je (kršitelj koda). Znam da sam vidjela negdje u ducanu nemam pojma u kojoj drzavi(belgija ja mislim) da pise na kutiji s bifidom. Nema sta nece isprobati da ga prilagode majcinom ali zamjene nema. Nije to to.

Sto se vode i adaptiranog tice u Nl kazu ne, iako ja mislim da to ide od djeteta do djeteta. Adaptirano je jako tesko za stomak nekoj djeci kao recimo mojoj Annabel. Znala je ne kakati po deset dana pa onda na teskim mukama i kad se to dogadjalo dali bi joj ekstra vode.

Ali isto treba paziti ovo sto Mima kaze, jer neka djeca slabo jedu i ne smiju se nalijevati drugom tekucinom. U sustini sve sto bebe jedu do 6 mjeseca tj piju mora biti iste hranljive vrjednosti kao mlijeko. Znaci ako das vode, caja ili ostalih gluposti  moze se desiti da onda nece da jedu.

----------


## Lutonjica

> *Intestinal Protective Factors in Colostrum and Milk*
> Several factors found in milk may function in the neonate's digestive tract to minimize the potential for enteric disease. These include: 
> 
> Immunoglobulins - Even after closure the immunoglobulins in milk may protect the intestinal lumen. Immunoglobulins are relatively resistant to digestion. IgA is of particular interest in the human infant because it is the major immunoglobulin in human milk. 
> 
> Lactoferrin - The iron-binding capacity of lactoferrin gives it bacteriostatic and bactericidal properties. _Lactoferrin is high in human milk, low in cow milk._ 
> 
> Lysozyme - May degrade the cell wall of some bacteria and allow them to be lysed. _Lysozyme is high in human milk, but there is essentially none in cow milk_. Lysozyme can act in concert with IgA, lactoperoxidase and ascorbate to lyse bacteria. 
> 
> ...





> *Breast milk vs. formulas*. Infant formulas initially were based on cow milk composition, but have evolved somewhat to reflect human milk composition. This is still an area of concern. Infant formulas generally are made from cow milk or soybean ingredients. The casein : whey protein ratio for cow milk is ~80 : 20 compared to human milk with a 40 :60 ratio. Human milk does not establish as hard a curd in the stomach of the infant as cow milk casein will. The presence of ß-lactoglobulin (not present in human milk) or soy proteins in formulas can lead to a dietary protein allergy. 
> 
> Several amino acid differences exist between human and cow milk that can present problems in feeding cow milk-based formulas to certain infants. Human milk has a high cysteine : methionine ratio and some taurine. Cow milk has a lower cys : met ratio and essentially no taurine. The human infant's liver and brain have only low levels of cystathionase, the enzyme that converts methionine to cysteine (the fetus and pre-term infant are completely lacking this enzyme). Cysteine is important for central nervous system development. Taurine is made from cysteine (the enzyme is cysteinesulfonic acid decarboxylase), and taurine is needed in the infant for brain development and function, retinal development and function, and conjugation of bile salts. Cow milk-based formulas may not contain optimal levels of cysteine or taurine. Another amino acid problem in human milk vs. cow milk-based formulas is the concentration of phenylalanine and tyrosine. Human milk is low in Phe and Tyr (particularly milk from mothers of pre-term infants). Infants have limited ability to metabolize these amino acids, which can build up and cause Phenylalanine Ketone Urea (PKU babies). 
> 
> Cow milk has lower lactose than human milk. Lactose may be particularly important as a glucose (energy) source for the rapidly developing brain of the human infant. Generally, cholesterol is very low in formulas (1-3 mg/dl) compared to human milk (7-47 mg/dl) or cow milk (10-35 mg/dl). Cholesterol is needed by the infant in challenging the development of cholesterol metabolizing enzymes and it contributes to synthesis of nerve tissue and bile salts. 
> 
> The Ca : P ratio is 2.29 for human milk vs. 1.26 for cow milk. Formulas low in cow milk can cause hypocalcemia and tetany. High P in formulas may lead to hyperphosphatemia and low serum Ca. Iron is low in human and cow milk, and most formulas are fortified with iron. Both iron and zinc are more efficiently absorbed from human milk than from cow milk.



Human Milk and Lactation
The Neonate and Colostrum

----------


## Mima

Da, na NAN2 hrani koju mi trošimo piše "sa bifidusom"

----------


## kasiopeja

> Kasiopeja, super, znaci mladje generacije medicinara imaju podlogu za biti prodojeci  :D



Eh, samo da nas je što više takvih!!!  :Smile:  

Koliko ja znam samo majčino mlijeko ima bifidus kaktor, tj. sadrži laktulozu koja pomaže  razvoju Lactobacillus bifidusa koji onda štiti crijeva od patogenih bakterija.

Za dodavanje vode na adaptiranom se ko što Mima kaže pretežno preporučuje dodavanje tekućine no ja ni tome nešto nisam sklona. a ako baš mora onda voda a ne čaj.( npr. čaj smanjuje aporpciju željeza). 
Zapravo ,zgodna mi je ona jedne pedijatrice ,da su žene zapravo davale čaj maloj djeci jer ih se nikako nije moglo privoljit da prokuhavaju vodu pa su onda doktori nekad davno savjetovali čajeve jer bi onda majke sigurno prokuhavale vodu...

----------


## kasiopeja

e , jeste brze, dok ja nesto sitno skucam , evo vec tri poruke  :Smile: )

----------


## Natasa30

> Zapravo ,zgodna mi je ona jedne pedijatrice ,da su žene zapravo davale čaj maloj djeci jer ih se nikako nije moglo privoljit da prokuhavaju vodu pa su onda doktori nekad davno savjetovali čajeve jer bi onda majke sigurno prokuhavale vodu...


Znas da ovo vjeruje  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamazika

Bebibranka, vjerojatno ti je mlijeko slano jer i bebi, kao i nama, po vrućini treba više soli.

----------


## Mamita

nama koji smo probali raznorazna smeća od hrane i svakakve prirodne, poluprirodne i umjetne proizvode normalno da ne paše okus nečega tako prirodnog kao što je majčino mlijeko. na žalost, to je normalno, nekome je slano, nekome slatkasto a nekome pak bljutavo. bebama očito nije ništa od toga nego je jedan savršen obrok   :Smile:  

znate li da ljudi koji ne konzumiraju šećer nakon što ga probaju kažu da ima odvratan okus?!

svako djeluje i odgaja djecu po vlastitom nahođenju. 

istina je da će se politika dojenja okrenuti za deset godina u smjeru - nemojete dojiti jer vaše mlijeko sadrži GMO koji *vi* u biti unosite u vaš organizam. Uzmite naš novi (kršitelj koda) proizvod koji ne sadrži GMO - *nastao je od mlijeka krava koje pasu na ne-GMO pašnjacima i njihovo mlijeko nije GMO, a vaše je GMO jer jedete te iste krave!*

nadam se da ste skužili poantu

----------


## zrinka

iako se to srecom ne odnosi na nase krajeve, davanje vode dojenom djetetu moze biti i opasno
unicef se godinama borio protiv toga, jer u africkim zemljama, gdje je voda zagadjena, pogubno je bilo davati ju djetetu i ona djeca koja su isljucivo dojila, imala su sansu prezivjeti....
a u africi su vrucine gore nego kod nas.....

ne svidja mi se naziv topica, jer se mi ovdje borimo protiv takvih predrasuda - da majcino mlijeko nije dovoljno do 6. mj

dovoljno je, i znanstveno je dokazano a i iskustveno....

i apsolutno se bunim protiv toga da je nedavanje vode- 'novo otkice svjetskih strucnjaka'
to je izum majke prirode, samo sto smo ga mi ljudi zaboravili kroz desetljeca i sad ga ponovo otkrivamo, srecom....

----------


## chani

sta kad je beba predebela, 
da li bi bilo stetno joj malo davati vode?
kako procjeniti, da li je veca steta sto joj se povremeno isperu crijeva s vodom ili to da joj se stvori previse masnih stanica?

sto se mene tice majcino mlijeko bi moglo biti dovoljno do 8. mjeseci, cak i adaptirano, ali u vodi vise vidim prijatelja nego neprijatelja

tamo gore na prvom linku pise da bebe kojima se daje vode mogu dobiti dijareju (jel to proljev?), nekakve bolesti i zaostatke u razvoju jer si natrpaju busu s vodom umjesto mlijekom
recimo to kod nas nije bio slucaj...

----------

chani, beba koja je isključivo dojena ne može biti predebela.

----------


## Brunda

chani, bebe koje isključivo doje i to na zahtjev ne mogu biti predebele. One jedu baš koliko im je potrebno i baš ono što im je potrebno.

----------


## Lutonjica

diareja jest proljev.
super da to kod vas nije bio slučaj, ali problem je u tome što nikad ne znaš može li ti se to dogoditi ili ne, pa svatko sam odlučuje hoće li riskirati ili ne.
mislim da je malo problematično opovrgavati takve stvari rečenicama tipa "nama se to nije desilo", jer vi ste jedan jedini slučaj, a istraživanja su rađena na velikom broju djece/ ljudi. također nitko ne kaže da se to MORA dogoditi, već da postoji povećani rizik.
to mi je isto kao i kad mame pišu da se njima nije desila konfuzija bradavica kad su djetetu uvele dudu/ flašicu uz bočicu i nagovaraju druge mame da isto daju dude. opet - super što im se to nije desilo! ali to nije dokaz da se to inače ne dešava, i da se nekoj drugoj mami to neće desiti, a niti istoj mami s drugim djetetom.

i da ponovim cure, isključivo dojena beba ne može biti predebela.

----------


## Lutonjica

> dudu/ flašicu uz bočicu


mislila sam dudu i/ili bočicu...

----------


## Prah

Uz sve vaše citate, napade i razmjenu mišljenja.

Sad mi je drago što je "majka priroda", najpametnija žena.... da sad ne ponavljam, meni potpuno onemogučila dojiti moje dijete pa je bio samo na adaptiranom mlijeku. 

No, kad pogledam u prošlost niti moja majka nije iz fizičkih, tjelesnih ili kako kod ih nazvala razloga mogla dojiti niti mog brata a ni mene. 

Dojenje je najbolje za našu djecu, ali stvarno ne vidim razlog zašto tu moraju biti citati raznih tekstova i knjiga sa interneta.

I zašto se međusobno mame moraju napadati i omalovažavati ??? :?

----------


## Lutonjica

ja nemam osjećaj da se ovdje netko napada, ali budući da je ovo prodojeći forum, osjećamo se dužne odgovoriti na postove koji preporučuju ono što je suprotno savjetima za dojenje.

citati su ovdje samo zato jer je chani u jednom momentu tražila linkove, odnosno, željela je neki stručni izvor onoga o čemu smo joj pričale.

----------


## Brunda

Ja isto ne vidim da se ovdje ikoga napada i omalovažava. Svatko radi kako misli da je najbolje za njegovo dijete, a ovdje se samo pokušava argumentirano dati informacija koja bi eventualno pomogla u odluci.

----------


## Mamita

> Dojenje je najbolje za našu djecu, ali stvarno ne vidim razlog zašto tu moraju biti citati raznih tekstova i knjiga sa interneta.


???
pa možda neko ne zna pa da se malo bolje uputi, nešto novo nauči, razmjena mišljenja, ideja, razloga...

----------


## anchie76

Ja bih napomenula jos samo par stvari koje mi se cini da nitko nije spomenuo...

1. Majcino mlijeko se MIJENJA, i savrseno prilagodjava potrebama djeteta - ovisno o uzrastu, dobu dana, itd.

2. Ne samo sto voda ispire zastitni sloj iz crijeva i time steti, voda moze uzrokovati probleme s rastom i dobivanjem na kilazi.  Naravno da se ovo nece desiti ako dijete popije zlicu vode na dan, ovdje govorim o redovnom konzumiranju vode i caja "zbog zedji".  Konzumiranje necega sto nije kalorijske vrijednosti kao majcino mlijeko je jaaako veliki problem za bebe.  Voda (caj) im napuni zeludac i nemaju osjecaj gladi, a dobiju ili nula kalorija ili vrlo malo u odnosu na majcino mlijeko.  I evo problema s dobivanjem na kilazi.

Priroda je to napravila ovako kako je - idealno.  Problem je samo sto se covjek poceo uplitati u to - proizveli smo adapt mlijeko uz koje ide voda (caj), pa su onda u skladu s tim pocele i preporuke da i dojenje treba biti svaka 3 sata i da treba i uz dojenje konzumirati vodu (caj).  I naravno da veeeelika vecina djece nema sanse da uz te uvjete napreduju na majcinom mlijeku - a majci kazu da nema dovljno mlijeka i eto kraja price.  A uzroci su bili tako jednostavni  :/

----------


## Prah

Uz sve gore navedene postove i uz cijelokupnu kampanju koja podupire dojenje i okretanje svjesti ljudi, naručito mama, koliko je dojenje idealno za dijete, moram vam iskreno reći a nadam se da ćete svi sa ovog topica pročitati ovaj moj post, 
da meni dođe da se rasplačem jel nisam svoje dijete mogla dojiti i da se osjećam (više ne, al tak mi je bilo grozno) manje vrijedna mama i manje povezana sa svojim dijetetom jel ga nisam dojila.

Da sam imala strpljenja i brojila koliko me je žena pitalo "Dojiš ga?", te njihove reakcije kad sam rekla NE, da mi se želudac okreće i dan danas na to pitanje, a pogotovo kad moram dati odgovor da NE. 

Taj izraz lica - katastrofa. 
Stoga ću se ja povući sa ovog topica, jel ustvari sam totalno nekompetentna pričati o dojenju.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma joj prah, sve smo mi dobre mame i radimo onako kako najbolje znamo i možemo.
meni je grozno svaki put kad se neka mama koja hrani dijete adaptiranim osjeća loše zbog našeg promicanja dojenja - ali mi to moramo raditi kako bismo educirali i pomogli budućim mamama. 
i ako se ovdje pojavi neki post koji bi mogao nekome zeznuti dojenje, onda mi moramo argumentirano reagirati - ne zato da bi se mame koje ne doje osjećale loše, nego zato da neke nove mame od početka krenu s dobrim informacijama, čime će si povećati šansu za uspješnim dojenjem.

s druge strane, meni je strašno zanimljiva ta masovna reakcija zgražanja kad si govorila da ne dojiš, budući da su mene uglavnom svi na isti taj način gledali kad sam im govorila da dojim...

----------


## Poslid

Ja se u biti slažem s tim da djetetu treba ponuditi vode kad je jako vruće (žličicom je najbolje), pa ako dijete pije , da mu se voda i daje. 
Ja sam Anju dojila 24 mj. a pila je i dosta tekućine (vode, čaja), a Aleksandar nije htio uopće piti do 5 mj. starosti (a rođen je 13.06.). Rahela isto nije tražila piti.

----------


## Mamita

mislim da je ovdje riječ o davanju vode djeci mlađima od 6 mjeseci

----------


## anek

> prvo mlijeko je ljeti jako vodeno i bebe traže češće i kraće podoje da utaže žeđ. i mama može primijetiti da pije puno više vode da se produkcija mlijeka uskladi s bebinim potrebama. važno je dojiti na zahtjev i pratiti mokre pelene i opće stanje djeteta, ako je sve uobičajeno ne vidim potrebe za uvođenjem bilo kakvih promjena.
> 
> i naravno, bebe starije od 6 mjeseci koje su započele s dohranom trebaju dodatnu tekućinu (u mjeri koju si same odrede).


Meni je ovako identično savjetovala i pedijatrica prošle godine ljeti kad je Vid imao 3-4 mjeseca. Baš mi je posebno naglasila da mu ne da dajem vode, jer mu je dojenje dovoljno i da se moje mlijeko svojom kvalitetom usklađuje s potrebama djeteta - vodenastije je, a dijete će češće tražiti podoj. Isključivo sam ga dojila /dosta često/ do 6 mj. i sve je bilo o.k. 

To što je dijete popilo ponuđene vode ne znači da mu je i nužno potrebno, isto tako bi vjerojatno popio i soka...ali majčino mlijeko mu je u toj fazi zaista dovoljno i najbolje. 
Iako su tu cure sve napisale, neka svatko radi onako kako misli da je najbolje za svoje dijete, ali sve navedeno su zaista točne činjenice. 
By the way, i moja mama i baka su umirale od želje da Vidu daju vode, soka, čaja....a dijete mi je odlično napredovalo, bio dobro raspoložen, sve 5.... naravno, nisam im dozvolila!
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## VedranaV

> s druge strane, meni je strašno zanimljiva ta masovna reakcija zgražanja kad si govorila da ne dojiš, budući da su mene uglavnom svi na isti taj način gledali kad sam im govorila da dojim...


Valjda se mnogim ljudima sviđa zgražati, dojila, ne dojila, nikad im pravo   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## anek

> s druge strane, meni je strašno zanimljiva ta masovna reakcija zgražanja kad si govorila da ne dojiš, budući da su mene uglavnom svi na isti taj način gledali kad sam im govorila da dojim...


mene isto!
pa ja zaista svake prestupne upoznam neku mamu KOJA DOJI, uglavnom žene koje srećem po gradu NE DOJE. 
pa kaj bi se zgražavala, to su osobne stvari i odluke, iako mi je zaista žao što toliko malo mama doji jer kad si na ovom forumu imaš drukčiji dojam, a realnost je ... :/ 
ali nikoga ne treba osuđivati radi toga.

----------


## Maja

Ja nikada mame ni ne zapitkujem doje li ili ne (osim kad istrazujem doje li moje bliske a dugodojece prijateljice jos uvijek ) i da li su dojile ili nisu. Mislim, ak im se prica o tome, popricamo, kao i o drugim stvarima koja se ticu djece, al nikad ne namecem tu temu. Meni je to intimno pitanje mame i djeteta pa i tate. 
Naravno, na SOS-u pitam :D

----------


## Mamaitata

> Apel za one mame koje ISKLJUČIVO doje.Nemojte se držati novih "otkrića" svjetskih "stručnjaka".Svako desetljeće izađu s novim otkrićem koje potpuno Ne znam za vas,ali ja sam probala svoje mlijeko i imalo je slankast okus,a danas sam čula (to nije jedini primjer) da je jedna takva mama odlučila svoje dijete imati samo dojiti (i to po tim vručinama!)  i zato joj je mama ,dok je ona bila odsutna, dala malo vode djetetu koje je (nemogu ni opisati kako )popilo tu vodu.Milslim ,ne kužim...dajete cijepiti svju djecu iako ste svjesne mogućih posljedica ,ali ne dajete vodu.Pa koliko može malo vode štetiti.VODE!!!Koliko samo ljusko tijelo ima vode...Stvarno smatram da samo mlijeko nije dovoljno,a voda ne može naštetiti,može samo pomoći pogotovo po tako vrućem ljetu.


E tu, kod iskljucivog dojenja, ti Rode najvise vole razapinjati ljude  :D 

I Nika tu i tamo kada je pakleno dobije vode iz case. 
Bucmasta je, zdrava, odlicno napreduje, usprkos vodi i dalje odlicno jede i ne bojimo se ispiranja crijeva vodom...

----------


## ms. ivy

ja znam pitati kad se potegne pitanje npr. noćnog spavanja jer je to dosta važan podatak :namig:, ili ako me zanima kako i kad su se klinci odvikli od cike. mene osobno ne smeta kad me netko to pita, pa ni kad nastane zgražanje što "još uvijek" dojimo. ja sam sigurna u svoj izbor. zašto bi se bilo tko zbog tog pitanja osjećao ugroženo?

----------


## maria71

evo ja sam dosta roda- forumašica upoznala uživo...

i sve su jako drage i smirene i nisu nimalo militantne  :Heart:  
niti razapinju ljude niti mlate toljagom niti pričaju samo o cicama i dojenju

jedno je forum,drugo susret u živo

----------


## Maja

> i sve su jako drage i smirene i nisu nimalo militantne


kaj? ivarica ti bas nimalo militantno ne zgleda?   :Razz:

----------


## maria71

nimalo

tiha,nenametljiva i svaka riječ na svom mjestu

----------


## Lilly

Hi hi, stare militantne pankerice! Sram ih bilo. :valj:

Jedna moja ima malca od 7 mjeseci i sa strahom u okama me gleda ispod trepavica kad prica ostatku coffee kompanije da li o njegovom spavanju, dohrani, njenom 'nema mlijeka', njegovom ekcemu, ma cak i kad traca muza. :hehe:

----------


## zrinka

[quote="Mamaitata
E tu, kod iskljucivog dojenja, ti Rode najvise vole razapinjati ljude  :D 

[/quote]


ne razapinjemo nikoga
ali naglasavamo da se moze iskljucivo dojiti, ako se to zeli....

a znas zasto to naglasavamo, zato sto tu informaciju skoro nigdje necete dobiti
a znas zasto, zato sto nazalost profit vlada svijetom i reklamom ti sugeriraju cajeve i bocice za djecu, ne zato da ti pomognu, nego zato da prodaju.....

a ako mi reklamiramo iskljucivo dojenje, ne stavljamo sebi u dzep nista od toga, ali drustvo u konacnici ima koristi....

----------


## Mamaitata

> evo ja sam dosta roda- forumašica upoznala uživo...
> 
> i sve su jako drage i smirene i nisu nimalo militantne  
> niti razapinju ljude niti mlate toljagom niti pričaju samo o cicama i dojenju
> 
> jedno je forum,drugo susret u živo



I ja sam drag, smiren i nimalo militantan.....osim kada mi se netko sparkira na moje mjesto...ili mi u ducanu ne kazu hvala...
Onda sam drag i militantan.

----------


## Mamita

Šta nismo militantne?
Ispisujem se...


hmmm....već slično napisano

----------


## lidac2004

> [
> 
> I ja sam drag, smiren i nimalo militantan.....osim kada mi se netko sparkira na moje mjesto...ili mi u ducanu ne kazu hvala...
> Onda sam drag i militantan.


gdje ides u shoping??
da znam,kad pocnem raditi.....  :Wink:

----------


## Mamaitata

> Mamaitata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> 
> I ja sam drag, smiren i nimalo militantan.....osim kada mi se netko sparkira na moje mjesto...ili mi u ducanu ne kazu hvala...
> Onda sam drag i militantan.
> 
> 
> ...


U Mercator, tamo uvijek kazu dobar dan i hvala (a i vrecice su besplatne   :Wink:  )
Kupujem samo Hrvatsko, naravno...osim Jaffa keksa, tu nemrem odolit'....

----------


## Lutonjica

jesu besplatne ako uzmeš one tanke bijele... a ja uvijek uzmem one debele crvene, pa ih i platim...   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

a kraš je počeo proizvoditi jaffa kekse  8)

----------


## lalah

> Šta nismo militantne?
> Ispisujem se...
> 
> 
> hmmm....već slično napisano


znaš kako ti se ja predstavljam:
Oružano krilo militantne frakcije...

----------


## Storma

> ...da meni dođe da se rasplačem jel nisam svoje dijete mogla dojiti i da se osjećam (više ne, al tak mi je bilo grozno) manje vrijedna mama i manje povezana sa svojim dijetetom jel ga nisam dojila...
> Stoga ću se ja povući sa ovog topica, jel ustvari sam totalno nekompetentna pričati o dojenju.


Draga, ne razmisljaj na takav nacin. Stavove na ovom forumu, pogotovo vezane uz dojenje, shvati na nacin da se podrzava kada majke doje koliko god mogu, a ne da si ti bezvrijedna zena ili majka zato sto nisi mogla dojiti. Pretpostavljam da i sama razumijes razliku izmedu zena koje UISTINU nisu mogle/ne mogu dojiti i onih koje ne doje jer im je to hmmmm...nazovimo to naporno. Mislim da su cure ovdje ponekad ostre iz opravdanih razloga, jer vidis da neke i same kazu da nisu bile dovoljno uporne ili im je "dobronamjerna" okolina sugerirala da im je dijete gladno.
Mnoge su bile frustrirane i preplasene zbog brige za dijete i nisu znale kako se postaviti, i koliko je bitno biti uporan.
I molim te, promjeni misljenje os ebi kao majci jer nije realno-dojiti ne znaci biti dobra majka, kao sto ni ne dojiti ne znaci da si zakazala kao majka, osoba ili sto vec. Budi djetetu najbolja sto mozes i znat ces da si dobra majka  

 :Love:

----------


## lidac2004

> lidac2004 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mamaitata prvotno napisa
> ...



  super,ne moram se brinuti....  :Razz:

----------


## kloklo

> Draga, ne razmisljaj na takav nacin. Stavove na ovom forumu, pogotovo vezane uz dojenje, shvati na nacin da se podrzava kada majke doje koliko god mogu, a ne da si ti bezvrijedna zena ili majka zato sto nisi mogla dojiti. Pretpostavljam da i sama razumijes razliku izmedu zena koje UISTINU nisu mogle/ne mogu dojiti i onih koje ne doje jer im je to hmmmm...nazovimo to naporno. Mislim da su cure ovdje ponekad ostre iz opravdanih razloga, jer vidis da neke i same kazu da nisu bile dovoljno uporne ili im je "dobronamjerna" okolina sugerirala da im je dijete gladno.
> Mnoge su bile frustrirane i preplasene zbog brige za dijete i nisu znale kako se postaviti, i koliko je bitno biti uporan.
> I molim te, promjeni misljenje os ebi kao majci jer nije realno-dojiti ne znaci biti dobra majka, kao sto ni ne dojiti ne znaci da si zakazala kao majka, osoba ili sto vec. Budi djetetu najbolja sto mozes i znat ces da si dobra majka


Storma, ljubi te, krasno si ovo napisala   :Love:

----------


## Storma

hehehehehe :smajlic se sepiri:

A kako ne bih kad sam na izjavu da cu ja svakako dojiti dijete, do kad god cu moci, osim oduseveljene podrske, dozivljavala i poglede i izjave tipa "ti nisi normalna", "kak ti se da", "pa sta fali bocici", "kako mozes robovat djetetu" bla-bla i moj najdrazi komentar - "cike ce ti se objesit"! Pa sta nek se objese, uostalom tome primarno i sluze (na ovaj moj komentar zamislite opce zgrazanje). Hehehehe

----------


## kloklo

Eto ,to je to, zbog tako duboko ukorijenjeng vjerovanja da je dojenje nesto toliko naporno, neko silno i pretjerano zrtvovanje koje samo lude majke izvode za svoju razmazenu djecu   :Sad:   je toliko potrebno da se glasno cuje prodojeci glas, jer nas je jos uvijek tako malo nasuprot golemoj vecini  :/

----------


## chani

> chani, bebe koje isključivo doje i to na zahtjev ne mogu biti predebele. One jedu baš koliko im je potrebno i baš ono što im je potrebno.


anci i brunda, nemojte se ljutit, ali ne slazem se s vama
jer ja sam bila dojena beba i bila sam debela beba, 
puno bucmastija od svoje malecke
i sad imam problema s tezinom
udvostrucena porodajna tezina je bila vec s 2 mjeseca
sigurno ima beba kojima je gust papat kao i sto ima izbirljivih beba   :Razz:  

btw sto se tice davanja vode, nisam spominjala bocicu niti nalijevanje vodom i cajom, nego davanje zlicicu /dvije nakon dojenja prvenstveno da se isperu usta od mlijeka, ne znam koliko bi to moglo utjecati na smanjenje soor-a kod beba, tu vise nagadam u mraku

----------


## chani

> -dojiti ne znaci biti dobra majka, kao sto ni ne dojiti ne znaci da si zakazala kao majka, osoba ili sto vec. Budi djetetu najbolja sto mozes i znat ces da si dobra majka


potpisujem to   :Love:

----------


## klia

Evo da se i ja uključim.
Matej je isključivo dojeno dijete koji za vrijeme najvećih ljetnih vrućina nije pio ni vodu ni čajeve ni bilo što drugo. Nije dehidrirao, uvijek je dovoljno mokrio i izvrsno napredovao.
Danas ima 2 godine i 4 mjeseca i niti jedan jedini proljev iza sebe, kao ni bilo kakvu probavnu infekciju, ni afte u ustima ( u čitavom tom razdoblju kod liječnika smo, i to isključivo zbog prehlade možda bili najviše 3 puta ), s time da se valja po podu kao i sva djeca, a mama mu nije osobita čistunica  :Rolling Eyes:  .
Također, na prsima je napredovao jako dobro, toliko da je pedijatar rekao da nije u pitanju majčino mlijeko da bi morao "na dijetu", ali kako jest, nema problema.
Majčino mlijeko je stvoreno da utažava i žeđ, kao i glad, i isključivo dojenje nije izmišljotina nikakvih suvremenih stručnjaka, nego povratak onome što je majka priroda našoj djeci ( ali i nama samima ) dala kao neprocjenjivi i savršeno opremljen dar. Kao što je netko gore rekao: sve se u tome spojilo: i mudrost prirode i ekonomičnost i praktičnost.
Dakle, drage mame, ne bojte se isključivog dojenja na zahtjev i imajte povjerenja da će vaše grudi savršeno ispuniti svoj zadatak i po pitanju gladi, kao i žeđi.
Kao što je sve to savršeno vaše tijelo činilo i dok ste bile ( ili ako još jeste ) trudne :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> chani, bebe koje isključivo doje i to na zahtjev ne mogu biti predebele. One jedu baš koliko im je potrebno i baš ono što im je potrebno.
> 
> 
> anci i brunda, nemojte se ljutit, ali ne slazem se s vama
> jer ja sam bila dojena beba i bila sam debela beba, 
> puno bucmastija od svoje malecke
> ...


chani, a jesi li kad razmišljala kakve bi možda imala probleme s težinom da nisi bila dojena nego na adaptiranom mlijeku? Nemoj se ljutiti, samo pitam.
Što se tiče ispiranja usta nakon dojenja vodom zbog soora, može se i navlažiti gaza pa lagano prebrisati usna šupljina. Sasvim dovoljno za soor.

----------


## chani

vjerojatno da sam bila na adaptiranom, stara bi se drzala nekog rezima i davala mi odredenu kolicinu mlijeka svakih 3 sata,a onako je dojila na zahtjev te za svako smirivanje me drzala na cici

 :?

----------


## ana.m

Moje dijete je dojeno na zahtjev, doduše on je zimska beba ali svejdeno. Sad je malo veća beba dolazi ljeto, tj. došlo je, a moja velika beba rijetko kada hoće piti vodu. Nije da ga ne nudimo, i popije on ali ne baš puno i ne baš uvijek. Uglavnom kad je žedan traži cicu i ako je on zadovoljan, sretan, veseli, kaj da kažem, očito mu je dovoljno. Jer točno vidim kad se hoće iz cice napapati a kada je žedan. I točno bude cendrav i točno znam kaj hoće, stavim ga na cicu, on se napije, znači kratko posisa, pusti je i sav je sretan kaj se napio i opet je sve za 5. A ponekad kad mu ponudim vodu, vrti glavom i neće piti! I ako i pije vodu pije isključivo iz čaše. Da ne govorim da čaj i sokiće ne pije uopće!

----------


## Brunda

> vjerojatno da sam bila na adaptiranom, stara bi se drzala nekog rezima i davala mi odredenu kolicinu mlijeka svakih 3 sata,a onako je dojila na zahtjev te za svako smirivanje me drzala na cici
> 
>  :?


Možda bi se i držala režima u vremenskim razmacima, ali bi ti vjerojatno onda popila puno odjednom (što te sigurno ne bi spriječavala), a i poznata je stvar da je adaptirano mlijeko puuuno zasitnije od majčinog.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja sam bila dojena beba i bila sam debela beba, 
> puno bucmastija od svoje malecke 
> i sad imam problema s tezinom 
> udvostrucena porodajna tezina je bila vec s 2 mjeseca


chani, da li znas da li je razlog tvoje "bebi-debljine" bio bas zbog sisanja, ili mozda zbog nadohrane?
kad te mama pocela nadohranjivati i cime?

mislim, mozda je tvoja mama bila progresivna i pocela nadohranu sa punih 6 mj. i to s najprihvatljivijim namirnicama, ali na zalost je vecina nase generacije bila sasvim drukcije hranjena.  :Sad:  




> Stavove na ovom forumu, pogotovo vezane uz dojenje, shvati na nacin da se podrzava kada majke doje koliko god mogu, a ne da si ti bezvrijedna zena ili majka zato sto nisi mogla dojiti. Pretpostavljam da i sama razumijes razliku izmedu zena koje UISTINU nisu mogle/ne mogu dojiti i onih koje ne doje jer im je to hmmmm...nazovimo to naporno. Mislim da su cure ovdje ponekad ostre iz opravdanih razloga, jer vidis da neke i same kazu da nisu bile dovoljno uporne ili im je "dobronamjerna" okolina sugerirala da im je dijete gladno.


ja bih jos dodala da Rode ne osudjuju NITI JEDNU MAMU KOJA NE DOJI IZ BILO KOG RAZLOGA, dakle niti one mame koje to jednostavno ne zele, nego smo tu prije svega da pruzimo tocne informacije i podrsku, nikakvu osudu.
i ne-dojenje zbog komocije (ako neke mame misle da ce im tako biti lakse) je takodjer izbor kojeg mi ne osudjujemo, ali moramo davati ispravne i reagirati na krive informacije.

----------


## chani

> chani, da li znas da li je razlog tvoje "bebi-debljine" bio bas zbog sisanja, ili mozda zbog nadohrane?
> kad te mama pocela nadohranjivati i cime?
> 
> mislim, mozda je tvoja mama bila progresivna i pocela nadohranu sa punih 6 mj. i to s najprihvatljivijim namirnicama, ali na zalost je vecina nase generacije bila sasvim drukcije hranjena.


mislim da je vec s 3 ili 4 mjeseca pocela s nadohranom, ali to po mic po mic, jer kako je tad gledala svaku kunu da ustedi za vlastiti stan, 
mislim da joj je cica bilo jeftinije rijesenje
inace je radila na pedijatriji u vinogradskoj godinu /dvije prije mog rodenja
te ja jako pro dojeca, tj. dugo je nastojala svakog od nas drzati na cici

----------


## beba2

Mislim da je sve stvar vlastitog izbora. 
.Ali, ako je dojenje uspješno i beba zadovoljna, i dobro napreduje kap vode doduše ništa ne značia čemu onda i potreba za njom.
Za sve će u životu biti vremena, čemu žuriti?  :Kiss:

----------


## dijanam

> Mislim da je sve stvar vlastitog izbora.


Tocno, sve je stvar vlastita izbora.


Ovdje se ne radi o diskusiji ili o razmjeni misljenja, pa da bi svacije misljenje ovdje trebalo biti jednako vrijedno.

Ovdje se radi o tome da je netko ulozio puno vremena i energije da se educira, puno vremena i energije da ovaj portal i ovaj forum mogu funkcionirati. Da kao takav bude rijetka baza ispravnih informacija za zene koje zele dojiti i eventualno zele rijesiti svoje probleme s dojenjem. 

Zato mi se Chani cini da ova tvoja gesta nije bila u redu. I meni se osobno uopce ne cini u redu da tema s takvim naslovom stoji na ovom forumu.

Kad otvoris temu s vapljujucim naslovom "Dajte djetetu vode molim vas", cinis time visestruku stetu. Stvar je iskljucivo tvoga izbora hoces li davati vodu ili ne, ali u ovom slucaju:
-dajes krivi savjet drugima
-cinis to preko foruma udruge ciji clanovi se aktivno i dugo bave dojenjem i ulazu u svoje vrijeme, znanje i energiju da ispravne informacije koje nisu tek modni trend, dodju i do drugih.


Meni je ovo malo ironicno i dopustam si slobodu da kao netko ko nije clan udruge budem malo i netakticna i kazem to. 


A ovo o dobrom i losem majcinstvu je vrlo osjetljiva tema. Naravno da te to sto nisi dojila ne cini losom majkom. Ali je cinjenica da se i majcinstvo, kao i sve drugo u zivotu, moze uciti i da se kao i u svemu drugom moze postajati boljim.

Ja sam svoje drugo dijete s godinu dana upisala u jaslice. Svoje trece necu  upisivati u vrtic prije njegove trece godine. Uz cak teze zivotne uvjete. Ali tada mi je to bilo prihvatljivo, sada vise nije. Ucim. Tada nisam mislila da sam losa majka, niti sada mislim da sam ja tada bila losa majka. Jednostavno nisam znala bolje. Sad znam bolje. Ne sve, ali ucim i dalje.

----------


## ana.m

Ja ne mislim da sam loša majka zato što sam svoje dijete upisala u jaslice, ali jednostavno drugog izbora nemam i uopće nisam sretna po pitanju jaslica ali kaj mogu, doma sam ne može ostati dok se MM ili ja ne vratimo s posla.  :Wink:  !

----------


## chani

dijanam

 bilo bi lijepo da procitas temu od pocetka
jer  temu nisam otvorila ja
 i prva SAM REKLA DA JE TO STVAR OSOBNOG IZBORA

----------


## dijanam

Oprosti Chani, ovo moje se odnosilo na Bebibranku, bila sam povrsna.

----------


## nika612

eh, nisam sve stigla procitati, ali samo kratko da kazem da su meni super ove prodojece mame i forum i da su me puno naucile. zahvaljujuci njima bila sam uporna i strpljiva. i znala sam da mogu.

i ja se slazem da je stvar osobnog izbora, i moj je izbor bio iskljucivo dojiti. i uspjela sam. danas sam jaako sretna, zahvaljujuci vama. rodila sam lani pocetkom lipnja, bile su vrucine, a moja cura je sikila na zahtjev i nisam primijetila da joj ista fali. naprotiv. prekrasna, vesela i zadovoljna djevojcica. nisam vidjela potrebu za vodom. i jos cica. puno.   :Love:

----------

Moje dete ima 6 meseci, na adaptiranom je mleku, a jedemo i kasice. 
I NECE VODU! NI SOK! NISTA OSIM MLEKA I DRUGE HRANE!
Svekrva mi savetovala da dodam u vodu meda i limuna, jer su oni tako radili. Kad se nisam srusila!!! :shock:  Nakon toga sam dosla do zakljucka da njoj dete sigurno necu ostavljati bez mog nadzora.
Skoro smo postigli mali uspeh: 20 ml. (kršitelj koda)ovog soka od jabuke rastvorenog u 100 ml. vode. Kad su bile najvece vrucine, trebao joj je ceo dan da popije tu kolicinu.
Imate neki savet?
Kako da je navucem na vodu?
Kasicica (zlica) ne prolazi. Ispljune bez problema.
A da! Cajevi ne dolaze u obzir. Videla sam devojcicu od 3 godine kojoj su svi zubi pokvareni, a ubijala se od cajeva. Osim toga, mislim da ih Ena nece ni hteti.

----------


## MalaSirena

> Moje dete ima 6 meseci, na adaptiranom je mleku, a jedemo i kasice. 
> I NECE VODU! NI SOK! NISTA OSIM MLEKA I DRUGE HRANE!
> Svekrva mi savetovala da dodam u vodu meda i limuna, jer su oni tako radili. Kad se nisam srusila!!! :shock:  Nakon toga sam dosla do zakljucka da njoj dete sigurno necu ostavljati bez mog nadzora.
> Skoro smo postigli mali uspeh: 20 ml. (kršitelj koda)ovog soka od jabuke rastvorenog u 100 ml. vode. Kad su bile najvece vrucine, trebao joj je ceo dan da popije tu kolicinu.
> Imate neki savet?
> Kako da je navucem na vodu?
> Kasicica (zlica) ne prolazi. Ispljune bez problema.
> A da! Cajevi ne dolaze u obzir. Videla sam devojcicu od 3 godine kojoj su svi zubi pokvareni, a ubijala se od cajeva. Osim toga, mislim da ih Ena nece ni hteti.


Mislim da ti treba strpljenja... sa šest mjeseci ja sam bila sretna ak bi popio gutljaj vode dnevno, a o količini od 1 dl na dan sam do poslije godinu dana mogla samo sanjati...Ja sam mu uporno i uporno svaki dan poslije obroka nudila vodu u bočici sa sportskim čepom ili u čaši i to je bilo sve osim pijenja...iznenada, s nekih 10-11 mjeseci je sam jednom povukao gutljaj, pa dva i tak je krenulo.

----------


## šefika

Od čaja mu se ne mogu pokvarit zubi,osim ako u njeg ne staviš previše šećera.Probaj mu skuhat kamilicu,samo šećer prokuhaj zajedno s vodom,to je kod nas upalilo.Strpljenja!  :Kiss:

----------


## Lutonjica

bebi od 6 mjeseci uistinu ne treba dodavati šećer u bilo što!

----------


## Brunda

Sjećam se da sam prije nešto više od godinu dana otvorila topic "Kako ga natjerati da pije". Ista stvar. Nije baš htio osim ako sam ga stalno nudila i to bi tu i tamo prihvati pokoji gutljajčić. Ali ubrzo nakon toga je sam počeo tražiti i od tada nikakvih problema. Kad je žedan traži, tu i tamo ga pitam ako mislim da nije dugo popio.
Inače, ako žele, najbolje im je davati običnu vodu. Mi smo Svena navikli na nju i stvarno 90% tekućine (osim mlijeka) koju popije je voda. Sok dobije ako smo negdje u gostima ili u kafiću i to ako baš traži, a i onda dobije čašu, a nakon toga ako želi još, onda običnu vodu. Čuvajte svojoj djeci zubiće, ali i ne samo zube od nepotrebnog šećera.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> bebi od 6 mjeseci uistinu ne treba dodavati šećer u bilo što!


Potpisujem - zapravo, ne vidim zašto bi ga konzumirali i stariji: ne donosi apsolutno ništa dobroga u organizam, a višestruko je štetan.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Hm, da, zaboravila sam dodati da mi je naslov ovog topica potpuno  :/ , a i svrha bebibrankinog posta mi je nejasna. Isključivo dojenje nije suvremeni hir, mene je moja mama tako dojila, a i nju njezina mama. Ako netko smatra da njegovo/njezino dijete treba piti vodu, neka pije, nema potrebe za dramatičnim apelima...

----------


## Paulita

svaka majka zna što je njenom djetetu najbolje.Da li će to biti dodavanje vode ili ne to je njen izbor.
Mlijeko je slankasto? To je logično. Pa ako i dehidriraš, u bolnici će te priključit na infuziju sa fiziološkom otopinom koja je zapravo otopina NaCl-a iliti soli. Kod velikih vrućina se preporučuje piti izotonične tekućine, a to su sokovi koji u sebi imaju soli. Ne mislim na isostar i slično nego na sokove koje možeš sam napraviti.
Ja svom djetetu koje ima još malo pa tri mjeseca ne namjeravam davati vode jer smatram da mu ne treba. Dojim ga na zahtjev, napreduje i više nego dobro.

----------

Uh! Hvala svima. Ja sam mislila da jedino moje dete odbija sve osim mleka. Posto je ovakva situacija, necu se vise toliko brinuti. Ponudicu, pa kako bude.
A sto se dojenja tice, na moju veliku zalost, ja sa dojenjem nisam uspela. Ni danas mi nije jasno zasto, ali mislim da nisam imala dovoljno mleka na pocetku a da je Ena bila previse slaba da vuce, a i previse nestrpljiva da ceka da meni krene. Inace, rodjena je sa malom tezinom, nije bila u sobi sa mnom i prvi put sam je dojila 5 dana nakon porodjaja. U bolnici su joj davali adaptirano, pa je verovatno navikla na vecu kolicinu mleka, koja joj uz to samo klizi u grlo. Kad je trebala sama da se angazuje, posizila! Kakvo je to plakanje bilo!
Ali dobro. Super smo do sada.
I to da velicina grudi ne utice na dojenje, za mene je cista glupost!
Ziva sam se namucila jer nisam mogla da se izdajam i na taj posredan nacin uticala na proizvodnju mleka. Pa nisam imala sta da uhvatim!!! Nije bas da sam ravna ko daska, ali stvaaarno...Rebra su me bolela od pritiskanja! Kakva trauma...  :Sad:  
Sto se dojenja i vode tice, potpuno se slazem sa grupom koja dojenim bebama ne daje nista osim svog mleka.
A koliko cemo svi dojiti kad nam smanje porodiljsko bolovanje na 6 meseci, videcemo. Dvostruka trauma: odbijanje od sike i jaslice sa bebinih 5 meseci!!! :shock:  Ali ovo je vec druga tema.

Hvala svima na savetima!

----------


## krumpiric

e pa to da veličina cica utječe na dojenje je *oprosti* tvoja glupost!!!
ja imam dvojkicu-tricu,nisam daska ali nije da je neka raskoš.
isključivo dojim bebinja koji je dobio 1500g prvi mjesec!!
i mogu još nakon svakog podoja,da hoću,izdojit puuuno...
šta se tiče vode...
ni meni nije do nikakve militantnosti,ja ne prihvačam savjete od vlastite mame za koju mislim da me dobro podigla a kamoli od nekog livog...samo od stručnjaka i svog instikta...isto tako mislim da bi tribala svaka mama...
ja M ne dajem ništa sa strane jer kad zacendra i dobije ciku on je mirna i zadovoljna bebica..mislim da je to najprirodnije za sve sisavce pa tako i za ljude...
odluka je naravno na osobi..kao npr. evo vegetarijanstvo...ljudi su svejedi i neophodne su im životinjske bjelančevine,masti...ali ako se neko odluči ne konzumirat ih i nečim ih nadomještat to je odluka te osobe...
isto ko šta me nervira njihova militantnost tako me nervira i tvoj naslov"molim vas,dajte vode..." koda mi činimo nešto krivo a ne nešto šta je priroda takvim odredila...

----------


## Brunda

> I to da velicina grudi ne utice na dojenje, za mene je cista glupost!
> Ziva sam se namucila jer nisam mogla da se izdajam i na taj posredan nacin uticala na proizvodnju mleka. Pa nisam imala sta da uhvatim!!! Nije bas da sam ravna ko daska, ali stvaaarno...Rebra su me bolela od pritiskanja! Kakva trauma...


Abmarija, a zašto nisi probala sa izdajalicom kada ti ručno nije išlo?
A što se veličine grudi tiče, ona stvarno ne utječe na proizvodnju mlijeka. Jedino što se može dogoditi je da bebe koje sišu manje grudi traže češće sisati. I to mi je jedino logično što se tiče veličine.

----------


## Morwen

Brunda, ovo što si rekla je skroz točno. 
Veće grudi imaju možda nešto veći "kapacitet" za spremiti mlijeko, ajmo reć - malo više skladišnog prostora. Zato će mame s manjim grudima morati možda malo češće dojiti. 
Što se tiče količine mlijeka koje mogu proizvesti - tu su i mame s velikim i mame s malim grudima potpuno jednake   :Smile:

----------


## klia

Veličina grudi ne ovisi ni o veličini ni broju mliječnih žlijezda kao ni o veličini onih famoznih "rezervoara", već isključivo o količini masnog tkiva koje se ( genetski ) kod nekih žena skuplja na tom području, a kod nekih negdje drugdje ( npr. iznad bokova, kao meni :Sad:  ).
Dakle, mislim da ne stoji niti tvrdnja da su veće grudi većeg kapaciteta za primanje mlijeka.

----------


## Morwen

Klia, nisam ovo izmislila   :Wink:  

http://www.lalecheleague.org/NB/NBMarApr05p44.html

između ostalog kaže:




> Another consideration related to milk supply is the breasts' storage capacity. Sometimes small-breasted women worry that they may not be able to make enough milk for their babies, but the milk production process makes adjustments for breast size. *Smaller breasts may not be able to store as much milk between feedings as larger breasts, but if they are emptied often enough, they will make as much milk as the baby needs. Women with larger breasts and greater storage capacity may be able to go longer between feedings without affecting their supply.* On the other hand, women with smaller breasts may need to nurse more frequently since their breasts fill faster and milk production slows down as the alveoli become full. Frequent nursing is not only good for supply, but it is also a healthy habit that helps mothers avoid plugged ducts and breast infections.

----------


## Brunda

> Veličina grudi ne ovisi ni o veličini ni broju mliječnih žlijezda kao ni o veličini onih famoznih "rezervoara",


Klia, ako pod "rezervoare" misliš na sinuse, onda samo da kažem da je po novim istraživanjima dokazano da oni ne postoje.

----------


## Davor

Sličnu stvar čovjek može zaključiti iz članka o muškom dojenju (link). Ispada da se prema grudima uglavnom treba odnositi kao sekundarnim spolnim obilježjima, bar kada je veličina u pitanju. Nešto slično ćelavosti i bradatosti kod muškaraca LOL

----------


## mamazika

Poznato je da se kod muške novorođenčadi i pubertetlija od hormona  mogu povećati grudi.
A muški mogu dobiti i rak dojke...

----------


## lejla

ginekomastija se javlja i kod 60% muskaraca iznad 55 godina.

----------


## mamma san

Pretpostavljam da ovo o "velikim rezervoarima" ima smisla.
Ali, moji rezervarčići su od nategnute dvice došli nakon poroda do jedva trice...I moj Lovro je isključivo dojena beba bio do tjedan dana prije 6 mjeseca i u prvih mjesec  dana dobio je 1300 gr, a sa 6 je poduplao svoju porođajnu težinu. Danas imamo nešto preko 16 mjeseci i još uvijek dojimo.

Poanta ovog mog posta je: I MAME SA MALIM CICKAMA MOGU DUUUGOOO DOJITI SVOJEG BEBAČA I ON NEĆE UMRIJETI OD GLADI NA CICI!!!  

I drugo, s obzirom da je Lovro imao nešto malo više od 4 mjeseca kad smo otišli na more i bilo je grooooznooo vruće i ISKLJUČIVO JE DOJIO (bez ekstra vode), NIJE DEHIDRIRAO! (na svekino zaprepaštenje!). Znači u dojenju je stvar samo između mame i bebe i njihovog sustava ponude i potražnje te normalno međusobnog zadovoljstva u dojenju.

----------


## mamazika

Mislim da ovo s rezervoarima ne stoji. Nosila sam 95 C dok sam dojila a 2 broja manje sad i prije trudnoće... dakle sasvim solidni rezervoari.
Prvo dijete sam dojila na 3 sata i nikad nisam uspjela samo dojiti. Drugo sam dojila na zahtjev i uspjela uspostaviti samo dojenje.
Dr. na uzv-u grudi rekla mi je nakon prvog dojenja kako nema skoro nikakvih promjena na tkivu (nadala se da će mi moći napraviti mamografiju). Nakon zapravo u toku drugog dojenja rekla je kako su mi se kanalići dosta proširili. Vjerujem da je u tim kanalićima, a ne u veličini grudi, kapacitet za mlijeko. Jer ja kad bi prorijedila dojenje mlijeko je nestajalo rapidno.

----------


## klia

Znam, Brunda, zato sam ih i stavila pod navodnike.

----------


## klia

Kanalići se zbilja proširuju tijekom dojenja i u tome je također logika uspješnosti dojenja na zahtjev jer se priroda na početku dojenja pobrinula za to da dijete čestim traženjem dojke pomaže ne samo da se stvori potrebna količina mlijeka, nego da se i dojka anatomski usavrši ( a tu spada i izvlačenje ravnih i uvučenih bradavica: moje bradavice prije i sada, nakon 2 godine i 4 mjeseca, totalno su druga priča )...A broj grudnjaka mi je bio i ostao 3, nikad se nisu osobito povećale (   :Sad:  )
Tako mislim da nitko nije unaprijed predodređen da doji, a da je ta "sposobnost" drugoj majci uskraćena zbog veličine ili oblika grudi.

----------


## ms. ivy

evo, moje veliko dijete na moru nije silazilo sa cike. čim bi me ugledao, majica gore i ajmo! djelomično zato što je bio sretan da smo stalno skupa pa se prilijepio za mene i nije me pustio dva tjedna :rastop:, a djelomično zbog žeđi. vodu skoro i nije pio. a po vrućinama mu se nije baš ni jelo, pa bi se na ciki i napapao.

----------


## Goga 19

Ma moram se hvaliti. :napuhani crveni smajlić: Moja beba eksponencijalno dobiva na težini iz tjedna u tjedan. Papa i deblja se ko malo prasence. U rodilištu je pao 250 g, ali (bili smo tam 9 dana) na izlazu je već imao + 10g. U petak je imao + 650g na porođajnu težinu, odnosno ukupno + 900 g. U 22 dana života. Samo na cici. Više mi grudi nisu ni tako napete, grudnjaci se više ne raspadaju. Ma super! Jedino ja žlempam vode u hektolitrima. Za preradu.  :Smile:

----------


## Honey

I opet je moja svekrva pričala sa "stručnjacima". Do sada su bile obične babe u susjedstvu, a sada je pričala sa nekim doktorom, mužem od njene šefice. Ovako otprilike "Ja sam čula da djetetu treba dat prokuhane vode nakon dojenja." Ja: "A zašto?" Ona: "Pa zato jer je onda žedno, a doktor isto kaže da je mlijeko na kraju podoja gusto, pa je onda beba žedna..." Ja: "Jel on možda specijalist pedijatar?" Ona: "Paaa, nije, ali oni imaju unuka..."
Uf, živote, svima vjeruje a meni ne. Ma, kroz jedno vuho nutra, drugo van, da se ne svađamo. Već sam se požalila MM-u, a sada vama, i dalje ću bebača samo dojiti, dokle god je vesel i zdrav i lijepo napreduje (1150 g u prvih mjesec dana).

----------


## ms. ivy

honey, slušaj ovo:

- je l' mogu andrejčeku dati kornet? kupila sam ga da me se sjeti.  :shock:  (kad smo došli s dvotjednog ljetovanja)
- nemojte sad, skoro mu je ručak.

za 10 minuta:
- a je l' mu mogu dati kornet?
- nemojte, skoro mu je ručak...

andrejčeku:
- ajmo se igrati... ja bi ti dala kornet ali oni ne daju...

E PA SAD! je l' to vrijedno mojih živaca ili svađe koja (provjereno) neće ništa promijeniti?
NIJE!

shvatila si što je pjesnik htio reći, jel'da? :namig: samo ti fino uživaj sa svojim malim sisavcem i ne brini, a bedaste savjete fino zanemari!

----------


## Paulita

ms. ivy, kako izdržiš da joj nešto ne kažeš? Ja poludim na takve stvari iako ih sama još nisam doživjela

----------


## šefika

> honey, slušaj ovo:
> 
> - je l' mogu andrejčeku dati kornet? kupila sam ga da me se sjeti.  :shock:  (kad smo došli s dvotjednog ljetovanja)
> - nemojte sad, skoro mu je ručak.
> 
> za 10 minuta:
> - a je l' mu mogu dati kornet?
> - nemojte, skoro mu je ručak...
> 
> ...


A SLUŠAJTE OVO: DAJ MU FLAŠICU VODE PROKUHANE BEZ IKAKVIH DODATAKA UMJESTO JEDNOG OBROKA.ZATO JER JE BUCMAST.ILI NAZOVI DR DA MU PREPIŠE NEŠTO ZA DIJETU. :shock:  PA IMA TEK 4.5MJ.KAJ NJEMU DA DAM?MOŽDA JABUČNI OCAT,MISLIM,NE ZNAM...

----------


## Paulita

:Rolling Eyes:  
Trebali bi stvarno jedan topic za ove bisere, jer ovo je stvarno smiješno...

----------


## Honey

> Trebali bi stvarno jedan topic za ove bisere, jer ovo je stvarno smiješno...


Slažem se!
Imam ih pun kufer! Da se ne zaboravi  :Smile:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> DAJ MU FLAŠICU VODE PROKUHANE BEZ IKAKVIH DODATAKA UMJESTO JEDNOG OBROKA.ZATO JER JE BUCMAST.ILI NAZOVI DR DA MU PREPIŠE NEŠTO ZA DIJETU. PA IMA TEK 4.5MJ.


Ovo je bez konkurencije najgluplji savjet. Gago, svaka čast na živcima!

----------


## ms. ivy

paulita draga, nakon nekog vremena spoznaš da jednostavno nema pomoći, svedeš interakciju na minimum da ne moraš svaki put preodgajati dijete i čuvaš živce...

----------


## šefika

moja sveki je meni uvijek govorila da ja ne mogu voljet njena sina više od nje.Pa ja sad istom mjerom vraćam njoj.Kad kaže hladno mu je,obuciMIga,ja kažem da sam ja zadnja osoba na ovom svijetu koja bi dopustila da njemu bude hladno.Baba se odma poklopi.Ijoš kaže da ga ne vodim na more jer će dobit morsku bolest.Jer je jedan mali prošle godine dobio temperaturu i ONA ZNA da je to morska bolest.Pa zar nije "morska bolest" ono kad osoba ne podnosi brod pa povraća?Ali cure ja vam stvarno sve to riješim odmah.Ne može ga nitko voljeti više od mene ni znati bolje od mene što mu trebe i nema rasprave.Postala sam jedno vrijeme tako drska da mi sad s oprezom prilazi sa svojim idejama.

----------


## Barbi

> ONA ZNA da je to morska bolest


Ovo mi je super.:smajlić koji se valja po podu

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Čekaj, čekaj - ona je shvatila (tj. ona ZNA) da je morska bolest bolest koju dobiješ kad si na moru?? :smajli skviči od smijeha:

----------


## Paulita

dakle....

----------


## šefika

...dakle...ja sam jedna od onih koja si na takve komentare nafrlji narodnjake i baš me briga...pa kom pravo kom krivo.....znate ima više vrsta morskih bolesti...jedna je na brodu,druga na plaži,treća susjedovi borovi u dvorištu do nas,jer beba može biti alergična.no o tome ćemo drugi put jer ovo baš ne spada u dojenje.pusa.  :Kiss:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Moj Vito ima 3 i pol mjeseca i 7,5 kg, a samo je na mome mlijeku. Danas nam je pedijatrica na pregledu rekla da mu polako uvedemo žličicu iscijeđenjog soka od jabuke i mrkve između obroka da se privikne na nove okuse. Što mislite o tome? N aime, Vitka hranim svaka 3 sata jer nemam dobra iskustva sa dojenjem na zahtjev. Kada sam dojila na zahtjev, sinek je htio papu svakih pola sata pa je povraćao,a i pokazivao je znakove da imam premalo mlijeka, plakao je i bio jako nervozan. Onda smo ustalili dojenje svaka 3 sata i sad sve štima. Zanima me može li se djetetu uvesti iscijeđeni sokić na žličicu ako ne dojim na zahtjev... ili da ga samo dojim do 6. mjeseca? Hvala!

----------


## Ancica

Samo ga doji do sest mjeseci.  Njemu nece nista falit a dohrana mu moze samo stetit.  Nema nikakvih prednosti zapocinjanja dohranom prije 6 mjeseci starosti, samo nedostataka.

Super da ste si uspjeli naci sistem koji vama funkcionira i da vam ide tak lijepo.  Samo naprijed i nemojte dati da vam krivi savjeti kao sto je ovaj vase pedijatrice pokvare to sto vam sada tako dobro ide a da ne velim ugroze zdravlje malog Vite.

----------


## Brunda

vitekova mamuška, ja bih ti ipak preporučila dojenje na zahtjev. Možda je, kada si mu davala na zahtjev, tražio tako često jer se poklopilo sa skokom u razvoju, ili je bio žedan. Ipak su ljetni mjeseci (iako se to ne bi reklo) pa su i bebice žednije. A što se tiče dohrane, najbolje ništa prvih 6 mjeseci. Stvarno im ništa osim majčinog mlijeka ne treba. Sretno!

----------


## Honey

Zanimljivo kako se često čuju komentari: samo je na majčinom mlijeku. Ne mislim samo ovdje, nego inače. Šteta što se mlijeko doživljava kao nešto tako malo vrijedno da dijete ne može "samo" od toga napredovati, kad je toliko dokaza i primjera da je to sve što beba treba i najbolje što može dobiti.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Hvala! Vito će i dalje papati "samo" mamino mlijeko...pri tome samo ne znači da bi trebao još nešto, nego napominjem da ne jede ništa drugo   :Wink:  ali to dojenje na zahtjev mene jako buni...Vito jede svaka 3 sata danju, a noću jede na zahtjev, tj. papa kad zaželi...i ukupno ima uvijek 6-7 obroka, znači sasvim dovoljno (doktorica kaže da mu treba 5 obroka, ali neka on papa  8) )... i budući da jede svaka 3 sata, moje grudi imaju uvijek dovoljno mlijeka jer znaju koliko trebaju stvarati u tom istom razdoblju... i još nešto...navikla sam svog mišića da papamo u ležećem položaju i to na krevetu u spavaćoj sobi jer nam je tako najljepše pa Vitač više neće papti nikako drukčije, plače kad ga dojim vani na klupici ili sl. ...i sad...da dojim na zahtjev, ne znam kako bi izašli uopće iz kuće (a jako volimo šetati svaki dan) jer ne bih znala u koje vrijeme papa, a ovako...svaka tri sata doma stižemo na vrijeme na papu...i uživamo na našem krevetiću....usput, kako ga naviknuti na dojenje u bilo kojem položaju na bilo kojem mjestu? pozdrav!

----------


## vitekova mamuška

e da...još nešto...puno majki mi je reklo da dijete treba hraniti svaka tri sata i zbog njegove probave...jer u razdoblju od tri sata uspiju probaviti do kraja mlijeko i mogu dobiti novu porciju...zbog tog razloga je moj Vito povraćao jer bih ga hranila u kratkim razmacima kad bi on to htio, a kako ne bi stigao probaviti mlijeko do kraja, povratio bi... i to je jedan od argumenata zašto ga hranim svaka 3 sata...

----------


## Lutonjica

majčino mlijeko probavlja se lakše i brže od adaptiranog, iako se čak i za adaptirano preporučuje hranjenje na zahtjev, znači i ono može češće od svaka 3 sata.

----------


## zrinka

> e da...još nešto...puno majki mi je reklo da dijete treba hraniti svaka tri sata i zbog njegove probave...jer u razdoblju od tri sata uspiju probaviti do kraja mlijeko i mogu dobiti novu porciju...zbog tog razloga je moj Vito povraćao jer bih ga hranila u kratkim razmacima kad bi on to htio, a kako ne bi stigao probaviti mlijeko do kraja, povratio bi... i to je jedan od argumenata zašto ga hranim svaka 3 sata...


da, to vrijedi kod papanja na bocicu
a kad se dijete doji, onda ne znas koliko je pojelo, jel pojelo cijeli obrok ili ne....ako mu ne dajes na zahtjev, nego cekas da prodje tri sata, a on zadnji obrok nije pojeo dovoljno, onda ce biti gladan i morat ce cekati da bi rposlo tri sata da bi dobio hranu...

super je ako vama to funkcionira kako treba, ali inace, kad je u pitanju majcino mlijeko i dojenje, takvog mlijeka nikad previse, ne moze ga se dijete presjesti, ako sise normalno ....

majicno mlijeko je sastavom prilagodjeno djetetu i podoju, sastav se mijenja od podoja do podoja i u jednom podoju, majcino mlijeko nije isto, na pocetku je manje masno i vodenastije, a na kraju je masnije....

sto se tice punine grudiju i mlijeka, dojke se prilagode hranjenu na zahtjev, uvijek mlijeka ima, ne mora se a kasnije ce se i rijetko osjetiti punina grudi a mlijeka ce ipak biti dovoljno, jer se uspostavi ravnoteza ponude i potraznje...

sto se tice navikavanja na dojenje na bilo kojem mjestu, mislim da djetetu, ako je gladno i zeljno sike, nije bitno gdje se hrani, ako nema slucajno strajka dojenja i ako je sve u redu....

moje iskustvo govori mi da je mislav bez obzira gdje bio, uvijek rado sisao, i nije mu bilo vazno jesmo na klupi, na plazi, u kuci, u autobusu ili sl.....

mozda da ostanes vani duze od tri sata pa kad mu je vrijeme za hranjenje, da mu pokusas ponuditi vani? mislim da nece odbiti  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

> e da...još nešto...puno majki mi je reklo da dijete treba hraniti svaka tri sata i zbog njegove probave...jer u razdoblju od tri sata uspiju probaviti do kraja mlijeko i mogu dobiti novu porciju...


Ovo nije istina, posebice ne kod dojenja.  Vjerojatnije je da je on bljuckao zbog drugih razloga.  Ako ste nasli sistem koji vam funkcionira, super.  Jedino sto treba napomenuti je da kod velike vecine beba, a posebno kod onih najmladih, u prvih nekoliko mjeseci zivota, sistem dojenja na sat nije dobar i moze biti poguban za dojenje. Kod vas izgleda nije tako vec je bas sistem koji za vas funkcionira (pretpostavljam tu, naravno, da beba raste i da je sretna) i omogucava nastavak iskljucivog dojenja. :smajlic kojem je bas drago:

----------


## Amalthea

Ajoj, da sam ja čekala 3 sata na podoj, dijete bi mi URLALO!

BTW, zbog tog sata sam prvo dijete dojila 7 dana! On je želio više, a ja glupača štopala i - naravno - dojenje   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

sto se tice hranjenja svako tri sata, ovo sad nije za svaciji zeludac, ali istina je da se jedno vrijeme propagiralo dojene djece svako tri sata iz razloga "neprobavljanja", naime obdukcijom umrlih beba se skuzilo da je proslo neznam 3 sata od zadnjeg hranjenja ali da jos uvijek ima neprobavljenog mlijeka u njihovim zelucima. i otad je ta fama.
ali da su razlozi tome negdje drugdje, mozda da su bebe bile bolesne (od neceg su ipak umrle) tada to nisu uzeli u obzir, tek puno kasnije. a dotad je ogromna steta vec napravljena.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Vjerujem da je tako, ali mi smo uspostavili određenu rutinu...hranimo se i presvlačimo oko pola sata, onda igra i (ili) šetnja sat i pol i onda spavanac sat vremena točno do obroka...i tako cijeli dan...navečer je Vito u krevetiću u 9 ili 9 i pol sati svaku večer i zaspe bez plača za 10 minuta uz projektor koji i svira, najčešće uz prstić u ustima... kupamo se svaka 3-4 dana ako nisu vrućine, ako je vruće onda svaki dan...Vito ima 7,5 kg i 65 cm (utvrđeno jučer kod pedijatra), a star je 3 i pol mjeseca...tako da mislim da naša rutina funkcionira  :D 
je li normalno da u jdnoj dojci ima puno mlijeka (za čitav obrok), a u drugoj skoro ništa? nije valjda to znak da ostajem bez mlijeka?
i još me nešto zanima...kada mu uvedem drugu hranu, osim dojenja, sa 6 mjeseci, koju hranu preporučujete? ****, (kršitelj koda),...ili domaća radinost? :?

----------


## Brunda

Probaj podoj počinjati sa dojkom u kojoj ima manje mlijeka a tek onda nastaviti na onoj u kojoj ima više. Na taj način će ovu s manje isprazniti do kraja i tako poslati informaciju u mozak da treba više mlijeka.

----------


## Paulita

mamuška, mislim da imamo istu pedijatricu. Meni je isto rekla za sokiće. 
Kako može štetiti ako se prije daje dohrana tj. ti sokići ?

----------


## mamaLare

A imam i ja jedan krasan biser,razgovaram s jednom mamom prije cca mjesec dana,tri tjedna ranije rodila drugog sina(stariji star 2god),ona doji ali daje i čaja jer mali onda šuti,ne plače i sl.zapravo ima nekaj u ustima pa se ona može posvetiti starijem,jao šoka,pa tko je tu lud,jer kao stariji ako odmah nešto ne dobije nastane pakao,a malenom još nije potrebna pažnja.... :shock:

----------


## VedranaV

> mamuška, mislim da imamo istu pedijatricu. Meni je isto rekla za sokiće. 
> Kako može štetiti ako se prije daje dohrana tj. ti sokići ?


Jer probavni sustav nije dovoljno sazrio. Osim toga, nepotrebno je - majčino mlijeko je sasvim dovoljno prvih 6 mjeseci. Imat će sasvim dovoljno vremena na navikavanje na nove okuse nakon što navrši 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Deaedi

H je prvih mjesec dana bila samo na mojem mlijeku. Pocela sam davati caj i vodu nakon prvog pregleda, kako mi je pedijatrica i preporucila. I nisam pogrijesila. Uveli smo neki red u obrocima, svaka 3-4h, izmedju je dobila caj ili vodu. I pocela je spavati cijelu noc, prestala je cendrati i postala je vesela i razgirana beba, puno bolje napredovati i dobijati na tezini. Sad mi je zao sto nisam od pocetka davala dodatnu tekucinu, jer je njoj to ocito trebalo. Sada, sa 7 mj, popije uz obroke jos oko 700ml do 1 litru vode/caja/soka dnevno.

----------


## čokolada

> Sada, *sa 7 mj*, popije uz obroke jos oko 700ml do 1 litru vode/caja/soka dnevno.


Ne ulazeći sada u potrebe davanja vode ili čaja novorođenčadi, mene zanima da li je ovo s *LITROM* vode/čaja/soka neka štamparska greška ili tako malo dijete može zaista popiti toliko tekućine dnevno mimo uobičajenih obroka?

----------


## ms. ivy

i meni je to čudno, što pedica misli? beba još doji ili pije adaptirano? iako, čak i uz adaptirano to mi se čini previše...

inače, bebe koje su dojene na zahtjev žeđ utaže prvim mlijekom, a po vrućinama baš iz tog razloga doje često i kratko.

također ne kužim kako je počela više dobijati na težini ako si joj ukinula dio podoja?

----------


## mamaja

koliko se sjećam H je na adaptiranom.
bebama na adaptiranom je potrebna dodatna tekućina, ali litra tekućine na dan mi se čini stvarno previše.

----------


## ms. ivy

aha, znači prvih mjesec dana je samo dojila a onda kombinacija ili samo adaptirano?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sada, *sa 7 mj*, popije uz obroke jos oko 700ml do 1 litru vode/caja/soka dnevno.
> 
> 
> Ne ulazeći sada u potrebe davanja vode ili čaja novorođenčadi, mene zanima da li je ovo s *LITROM* vode/čaja/soka neka štamparska greška ili tako malo dijete može zaista popiti toliko tekućine dnevno mimo uobičajenih obroka?


Nije stamparska greska, H pije jako puno. U prosjeku popije oko 700 ml tekucine, i jos oko 1/2 litre mlijeka. Nisam se radi toga zabrinjavala, i ja popijem oko 2l vode, pa mi se to nije cinilo previse.

Evo kako to kod nas izgleda:
Budjenje oko 8, popije oko 270 ml mlijeka
Oko 9 popije 200 ml caja
Oko 10 30 voce, ili neka kasica, iza toga popije oko 150 ml vode ili razrijedjenog soka
Oko 14 rucak meso+povrce, iza toga popije oko 150ml caja/vode
Oko 17h voce/kasica
Do vecere popije jos oko 150ml tekucine
Oko 2030h vecera-200ml mlijeka, iza popije jos oko 100ml caja

Mislite da je to previse? Ja se nisam zabrinjavala i nisam to ni pitala pedijatricu. Citala sam u onoj knjizici koju smo dobili u rodilistu da dijete treba oko 100 do 150 ml na 1 kg tjelesne težine dnevno. Ona ima oko 10kg, pa mi je to bilo u tim okvirima.

Da, ona je na adaptiranom od kojih mjesec i pol.

----------


## ms. ivy

> H je prvih mjesec dana bila samo na mojem mlijeku. Pocela sam davati caj i vodu nakon prvog pregleda, kako mi je pedijatrica i preporucila. I nisam pogrijesila. Uveli smo neki red u obrocima, svaka 3-4h, izmedju je dobila caj ili vodu.


ne razumijem kako misliš da nisi pogriješila ako ste dva tjedna nakon uvođenja tih promjena prestale dojiti?

ako si ti htjela prestati dojiti ili si to morala iz zdravstvenih ili nekih drugih razloga, ok, ali hranjenje po rasporedu i dodavanje tekućine su VELIKE pogreške ako želiš održati dojenje, pogotovo na početku dojenja. tako dolazi do poremećaja ravnoteže potražnja/produkcija, stvara se manje mlijeka nego što bebi treba, dodaješ adaptirano jer je dijete gladno i uskoro - zbogom dojenje. to treba istaknuti radi budućih i friških dojilja koje eventualno čitaju ovaj topic.

zaista ne znam koliko vode treba popiti dijete koje je na adaptiranom, meni se litra još uvijek čini jako puno ali to će bolje znati mame čija djeca piju adaptirano.

----------


## apricot

> H je prvih mjesec dana bila samo na mojem mlijeku. Pocela sam davati caj i vodu nakon prvog pregleda, kako mi je pedijatrica i preporucila. I nisam pogrijesila. Uveli smo neki red u obrocima, svaka 3-4h, izmedju je dobila caj ili vodu. I pocela je spavati cijelu noc, prestala je cendrati i postala je vesela i razgirana beba, puno bolje napredovati i dobijati na tezini. Sad mi je zao sto nisam od pocetka davala dodatnu tekucinu, jer je njoj to ocito trebalo. Sada, sa 7 mj, popije uz obroke jos oko 700ml do 1 litru vode/caja/soka dnevno.


Suuuuper! Hvala što si to podijelila s nama!
Drugi put, kad MM bude gladan, ja ću njemu fino čajeka. Ili vode, još bolje - da ne gubim vrijeme i novac.
A kad mene uhvati PMS, on će meni prorijediti obroke - zbog toga se fino spava, postaje se veseo i razigran! Cendranj? Ma kakvi!
Ajme, sreće!

----------


## Deaedi

*Molim i drugi put!* 

Stvarno ne razumijem zasto se ljutis ako sam ja opisala kako je bilo kod nas s vodom/cajem. 
Moj je dojam da je bila zedna. Pa valjda moj instikt kao mame nesto vrijedi.
I ja zasigurno ne izgladnjujem svoje dijete koje ima 7 mjeseci i 10kg, 70cm. 

I usporedbe ti nisu na mjestu. Mislim stvarno smiješne usporedbe.  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Drago mi je da smo se uzajamno nasmijale!

----------


## ana.m

Moj sin je do skoro 7 mjeseci bio samo dojen, dojen na zahtjev. I isto je jako vesela beba, razigrana, nasmijana,miroljubiva, svima se veseli, nikoga se ne boji... :D! Ljudi se čude kak je jaaaaaaaako miran i dobar i veseli...! Još uvijek se budi po noći da malo ciki, dnevno popije jedva 200 ml nečega što nije moje mlijeko. I baš nam je super...

----------

